# Smart analysis: for most of us (3,5-5,5/10) what is the most beneficial LMSmax?



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 11, 2020)

In order to get girls, validation (forget life purposes, job career etc)

Let's say, an average Norman from this website - 4,5/10
white, average height, average everything, 1-2 features above average, 1 fail/0 failos

3 options:

1 moneymax - in order to locationmax and show off the money
white - SEA, maybe South America, EE
black - EE
latino - EE
Asian - EE/South America

2 moneymax - in order to looksmax

what most ppl can in reality get:
softmax
fillers
some will get sth like nose job or some other not invasive surgeries
insoles/gym


3 careermax or environmentmax or statusmax or surroundingmax - in order to statusmax or money show off
If you were Logan Paul, you would slay, you you were a local photorgrapher - maybe you would slay

What will bring the best result? When we takie into consideration the probability of what can be achieved, time is running


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 11, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> In order to get girls, validation (forget life purposes, job career etc)
> 
> Let's say, an average Norman from this website - 4,5/10
> white, average height, average everything, 1-2 features above average, 1 fail/0 failos
> ...


Probably hairmaxx in my opinion that shit saved me 1.5-2PSL ngl


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 11, 2020)

Dn rd


----------



## goat2x (Feb 12, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Probably hairmaxx in my opinion that shit saved me 1.5-2PSL ngl


Height msx wont make you 2 psl more moron lmao unless you were 5'5 and you are 6'3 now


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

Don't go to EE.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Height msx wont make you 2 psl more moron lmao unless you were 5'5 and you are 6'3 now





Chad1212 said:


> Probably *hair*maxx


----------



## needsolution (Feb 12, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Probably *hairmaxx* in my opinion that shit saved me 1.5-2PSL ngl





goat2x said:


> *Height msx wont make you 2 psl more moron lmao unless you were 5'5 and you are 6'3 now*


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Feb 12, 2020)

Moneymaxx is obviously the best course of action. I'd say locationmaxx shouldn't be necessary for most. Moneymaxx + looksmaxx through diet/training, fillers and non invasive surgeries and general upkeep to looksmaxx, then selfmaxx through lowering standards (most men are happy with non-stacies so looksmaxx + lowering standards = goal)
good thread btw


----------



## goat2x (Feb 12, 2020)

needsolution said:


> View attachment 264716


What


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 12, 2020)

Just maxx out everything


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 12, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Height msx wont make you 2 psl more moron lmao unless you were 5'5 and you are 6'3 now


I sad hairmaxxing moron


----------



## goat2x (Feb 12, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I sad hairmaxxing moron


Damn thats more retarded lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 12, 2020)

Locationmaxx tbh

also what about curries, where do they go, ghandi heaven?


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 12, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> What will bring the best result? When we takie into consideration the probability of what can be achieved, time is running



Your presented options, are not all the options cochtails there are.

I would suggest:
1. Always soft Looksmaxxing.
2nd. Locationmaxxing is most quick; especially mostly if white. It's legit, but does need some money likely, although some poor white dudes can easily get white monkey type of jobs in Gooks land.
3rd. Moneymaxxing seems pretty hard, and competative. But legit if can pull off. Worth to put effort and try into (one needs to work anyways to not die, so better make it count)
4th Looksmaxxing hardcore.

Statusmaxxing is legit as fuck. But not easy at all often. You need to build it up. Plus, you need to be a social extraverted dude (can't be introverted likely). And dealing with alot of people, can be fun for some, but can also be really annoying (since people are annoying)


----------



## ritalinredemption (Feb 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Don't go to EE.


why


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 12, 2020)

ritalinredemption said:


> why


Don't race mix with the women.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 12, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Locationmaxx tbh
> 
> also what about curries, where do they go, ghandi heaven?


curries do well in EE
Almost each week now I meet pretty hot girls with curries immigrants


eduardkoopman said:


> Your presented options, are not all the options cochtails there are.
> 
> I would suggest:
> 1. Always soft Looksmaxxing.
> ...


high iq answer
status max imho is only taken as status as being celebirity. its about proximity and just be first theories etc
some specific jobs - smart decision, being adaptive - i.e. go to clubs when hot teens crave for students etc

being celebrity is super hard, but there are simpler ways - not necesarly easier/ must be more creative

moneymax is always the best option, but in long term it should always be focuesd on passive income
the problem is: its a) hard b)time-consuming (especially when you are young)


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 12, 2020)

hairmaxing is the easiest and most effective when it comes to looksmaxing imo. whether its eyebrows, hair style, or hair color. A haircut can make someone give off a COMPLETELY different vibe. from estrogenic to masculine exc. Coloring also. this mainly applies for whites, but hair and coloring through contacts, make up bronzer and contour, and melanotan 2 or just a normal tan. color contrast.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 12, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> hairmaxing is the easiest and most effective when it comes to looksmaxing imo. whether its eyebrows, hair style, or hair color. A haircut can make someone give off a COMPLETELY different vibe. from estrogenic to masculine exc. Coloring also. this mainly applies for whites, but hair and coloring through contacts, make up bronzer and contour, and melanotan 2 or just a normal tan. color contrast.


from my experience what's the quickest way:
- went to a club when were horny teenagers for "older" guy aka students - environmentmaxing
- squinching eyes 24/7 + reducing UEE with fingers 
- stubblemax if possible, if someone can do minoxodil and protect collagen loss with dermatological procedures or transplant max - it will ascend many people 
- hairmax - 100% agree, even HAIRSTYLE - yes, hairstyle can max you imo experience. If you never do you hair, and you start doing it, it can be very very beneficial (I live in EE and basically guys do not style their hair)
- tan - fcking self-tan is a game changer, underrated as hell
- I wear 6-7 cm shoes - feel much better, but this summer I will be testing 9-11 cm, and think it can somehow change me
- grooming bushy eyebrows to lachowski's style
- maybe cope, maybe not: but 3+cm of neck could also slisghlty looksmaxed me "easly"

Didnt test but probably (fast-ways):
- anty acne regimen
- obviously losing weight


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 13, 2020)

what about for 0.00001 psl like me


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 13, 2020)

Rope


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> an average Norman from this website


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> what about for 0.00001 psl like me


its what im talking about - being adaptive and not wasting time
"build or your strengths", maybe you should do some soft looksmaxing or MAJOR looksmaxing, but dont firstly focus on looksmaxing but on other "maxing" like status or money, and then, if you get money as a byproduct, invest in hardcore looksmaxing


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Feb 13, 2020)

In order to get girls, validation: Looksmaxing is king if you combine it with socialmaxxing. 

No money needed to softmax (gym, hair, insoles, skin, fashion, grooming, posture). Combine that with socialmaxxing where you put yourself in environments where you keep meeting new people, can build local status within communities, etc. and that will be the best.

Moneymaxing/carreermaxing can even be a net negative for girls and validation. Being stuck in an office with 50 year old colleagues and the same 2 becky coworkers isnt going to get you anything. Meanwhile you are spending 40+ hours a week there.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> In order to get girls, validation: Looksmaxing is king if you combine it with socialmaxxing.
> 
> No money needed to softmax (gym, hair, insoles, skin, fashion, grooming, posture). Combine that with socialmaxxing where you put yourself in environments where you keep meeting new people, can build local status within communities, etc. and that will be the best.
> 
> Moneymaxing/carreermaxing can even be a net negative for girls and validation. Being stuck in an office with 50 year old colleagues and the same 2 becky coworkers isnt going to get you anything. Meanwhile you are spending 40+ hours a week there.


the worst thing is that you need moneymax to major looksmax
shit like fillers or even basic surgeries or skin shit is expensive


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> from my experience what's the quickest way:
> - went to a club when were horny teenagers for "older" guy aka students - environmentmaxing
> - squinching eyes 24/7 + reducing UEE with fingers
> - stubblemax if possible, if someone can do minoxodil and protect collagen loss with dermatological procedures or transplant max - it will ascend many people
> ...


What's your shoes?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> What's your shoes?


chamaripas 7 cm but in real they are like 5-6 cm + like 1-2 cm insoles
But at 5'9/10 its nothing..
you need at least 6'0 to feel as a human


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 13, 2020)

Unmoggablegingercel said:


> hairmaxing is the easiest and most effective when it comes to looksmaxing imo. whether its eyebrows, hair style, or hair color. A haircut can make someone give off a COMPLETELY different vibe. from estrogenic to masculine exc. Coloring also. this mainly applies for whites, but hair and coloring through contacts, make up bronzer and contour, and melanotan 2 or just a normal tan. color contrast.


I want to add gymcelling to this list


----------



## HighIQcel (Feb 13, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> chamaripas 7 cm but in real they are like 5-6 cm + like 1-2 cm insoles
> But at 5'9/10 its nothing..
> you need at least 6'0 to feel as a human


https://www.chamaripashoes.com/elevator-shoes-height-increasing-sneaker-lift-shoes.html like this one?
If 7cm then it's lifefuel for me. I would up to 194cm


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 13, 2020)

HighIQcel said:


> https://www.chamaripashoes.com/elevator-shoes-height-increasing-sneaker-lift-shoes.html like this one?
> If 7cm then it's lifefuel for me. I would up to 194cm


yep


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Feb 14, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Probably hairmaxx in my opinion that shit saved me 1.5-2PSL ngl


What was your heightmax experience ?


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 14, 2020)

BackFromTheMogging said:


> What was your heightmax experience ?


Iam 15 and i have stopped growing probably iam 5’8 and when I was 14 i was 5’8


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 14, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Iam 15 and i have stopped growing probably iam 5’8 and when I was 14 i was 5’8


you might grow, but I excatly remember the frustration when I was 14-16 and stopped growing, there was a always short nigga, who just getting closer and closer and I didnt progress. Since then, I grew maybe like an inch, so expect to be 5'9-5'10, but maybe Gandy will help


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Feb 14, 2020)

lefort 3


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 14, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Don't go ER.


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 14, 2020)

chesscel said:


> lefort 3


Tbh


----------

